
Ggplot2 2.2.0 coming soon - michaelsbradley
https://blog.rstudio.org/2016/09/30/ggplot2-2-2-0-coming-soon/
======
jbmorgado
ggplot2 is beautiful by default and it's full of interesting features.

But it still remains unusable for publication due to lack of even basic B&W
support. It can't do even the basics like filling a curve with a pattern
instead of a color.

When you are publishing in academia, many journals ask extra for publishing in
Color or don't even support it, so this is an important feature.

I end up using matplotlib in python, which - unlike what some people think -
can be make to output fantastic quality graphics, although with a lot more
effort than ggplot2.

You can check
[https://github.com/jbmouret/matplotlib_for_papers](https://github.com/jbmouret/matplotlib_for_papers)
for an excellent introduction on how to tune matplotlib to use in papers.

~~~
hooloovoo_zoo
When you say "filling a curve with a pattern instead of a color, do you mean
like this
[http://docs.ggplot2.org/0.9.3.1/aes_linetype_size_shape.html](http://docs.ggplot2.org/0.9.3.1/aes_linetype_size_shape.html)?

~~~
olsgaard
He means hatches, similar to how the hatch demo [1] fills in boxplots

[1]
[http://matplotlib.org/examples/pylab_examples/hatch_demo.htm...](http://matplotlib.org/examples/pylab_examples/hatch_demo.html)

------
jimmar
Looks more like an evolution which is fine. I don't see this version changing
the way I use ggplot2 for research.

I wish I could remember the syntax better. Every time I want to use ggplot2 I
feel like this: [https://xkcd.com/1168/](https://xkcd.com/1168/)

I have to google the syntax or look at my previous R code every time. I'd love
to have some sort of interactive plot designer GUI built into RStudio that
produced the R code.

~~~
uptownfunk
Any good resources on understanding how ggplot2 works?? I always want to use
it but am so pressed for time I just end up using tableau.

~~~
huac
Honestly I'd focus on using it a couple times and the syntax should feel very
natural afterwards. Understanding what the `aes` command is doing is the most
important: it's mapping a set of features to the plot, and then you are adding
various `geom` objects that visualize those features.

There is a book: [http://ggplot2.org/book/](http://ggplot2.org/book/) if you
want to get more into the nitty gritty.

------
minimaxir
Subtitles and bar chart stack order are _huge_ because the existing way of
doing them is hard to maintain with a consistent behavior. (the former
requires wrapping the title using an expression function, the latter was
_broken_ in 2.0.0 when the order parameter was removed, and setting the order
in the factor directly did not work consistently)

~~~
psychometry
Honestly, I'd be fine with stacked bar charts being completely removed as a
feature. I have a hard time imagining a situation when they are the best plot
to use.

~~~
minimaxir
Stacked bar charts are the best way to represent percentage proportions
without using an pie chart. (Incidentially, pie charts in ggplot2 are stacked
bar charts transformed with polar coordinates)

------
nerdponx
Looks like a lot of great quality-of-life features made it into this update.
There will be plenty of questions on Stackoverflow with messy hacky answers
that now don't even need to be asked.

------
rz2k
Reading elsewhere, it sounds possible that more attention for `ggvis` is on
the menu once `ggplot2` is in a more complete form, so I'd hoped that
`ggplot2` would adopt "%>%" pipes, rather than "+" for composing plots.

It would be convenient to adopt one mental model that would be more easily
transferable between the two, as well as `ddplyr`, `tidyr`, etc.

~~~
huac
It doesn't make sense to use `%>%` in plots IMO because that implies you're
going to wrap the lhs in the function denoted in the rhs (as the pipe is
treated in dplyr/magrittr).

~~~
rz2k
Take a look at the ggvis syntax here: [http://ggvis.rstudio.com/ggvis-
basics.html](http://ggvis.rstudio.com/ggvis-basics.html)

